# Help Me Make Up My Mind....



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Guys,

I've been sitting on the fence so long on this one, my a$$ is starting to have a lattice-like appearance.

So, being a man of action, I'm going to let the Forum minds decide for me (can you tell I'm married?).

I have a 120 FW aquarium, where my Discus are King. However, my beloved Clown Loaches have gotten very large very quickly, and are pushing aside all the others, including the Discus. As a result, my discus really aren't growing as well as they should.

I know it's time for the clown's to go, but I'm having a hard time with it, as I love them, dread catching them, and don't know what is fair value for them (they are at least 5", each with a very distinct spot near the tail). Oh yeah, I also love them.

So, do they stay or do they go? Getting another tank is not an option for them as my spouse is not, ahem, as supportive in my hobby as I'd like.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I was going to say something about the wife, but that doesn't solve the problem much 

What about booting the discus? You seem super attached to the clowns, but only mention that the discus also live there. Just a thought...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ask yourself what do you love more? Discus or Clowns... I think the clowns in. Time to let the discus go and love your clowns


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Is it just me, or is this a logical equation?:

Discus > Clowns

With that said, you know my vote


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhhh thats a hard choice!!! D:


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

my wife didn't want more than 1 tank either. I now have 5 running and 4 more on stand by.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

uhhh...thats hard. We just got rid of our big silver dollar baby to make more space for our Discus too. It was heart breaking, but I found somebody that not only paid for him but was taking him to another tank all full of smaller silvers, where he was going to be the king....how nice is that?
Hopefully you can do the same. My loach is about 2 inches and I paid $15 bucks at big als!!
so depending on their size you could ask for a good money though!
good luck, let me know if you are selling you Discus  always looking!
Lety


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im really sorry i had to vote like that .........being a wife myself ........lol
Honestly keep your fish and somehow pay off the wife so theirs some kind of ballance . 

Hubby dont mind what i do as long as its even ,if i spend on "stuff" then he can too the same ammount ,we have seperate hobby's .


Good luck


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, 12 votes for "lose the wife" but not a single one for "keep her"... 

Guess the forum has spoken, you know what to do...    

I would agree with most of the rest, lose the discuss.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Wow, 12 votes for "lose the wife" but not a single one for "keep her"...
> 
> Guess the forum has spoken, you know what to do...
> 
> I would agree with most of the rest, lose the discuss.



Um... er... the majority says get rid of the clowns...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Um... er... the majority says get rid of the clowns...


Ahhh but the poll says otherwise; 52% to lose, 28% to keep clowns, and 20% to get rid of clowns. And in this time of political uncertainty, who can we trust if not the polls?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Ahhh but the poll says otherwise; 52% to lose, 28% to keep clowns, and 20% to get rid of clowns. And in this time of political uncertainty, who can we trust if not the polls?


Okay, I guess I must be on acid b/c I see it as 20% keep clowns, 28% sell clowns... 52% loose wife.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

well, if you've got any left tabatha, it's friday night and i'm bored


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I'd get rid of the clowns as they'll eventually outgrow the 120 or at least grow large enough to be uncomfortable in there anyways.


----------

